# Please Help!!!!!!!!!!! Windows cannot load the device installer for printer!!!



## marlagx

Hello, I recently purchased a used Microsoft Windows XP Professional in March of this year. I need a computer (since I homeschool both my sons) to be able to record the daily logs. I did not receive a restore cd with this computer which I am still trying to obtain from the person I bought the pc from which I found out he is very unreliable. This computer was running very slow so I tried to fix the registry by downloading Registry Fix (trial version), they fixed 46 problems in registry, I have 220 errors to be fixed yet. I also have spybot and adaware which I scan regularly for spyware which once alerted me my browser had an attempted hyjack. I do not have Norton Antivirus installed since it was a trial version when I purchased computer. I will need to get Norton Anti-Virus installed. My computer has low virtual memory problems since I had to restore pc to an earlier date a few times trying to figure out why I couldn’t opened my homeschool log software- Home School Tracker. On the last restore it wasn’t completed because virtual memory was low at 1 percent. I needed to restore because I had uninstalled the Homeschool Tracker to try and reinstall but kept receiving error messages and I needed to get Homeschool Tracker back on my desktop. I have hundreds of hours logged for homeschooling, cannot afford to lose the information. I received an error message during restore that stated some processes would be turned off to complete restore. Then I received a notice that restore could not be completed, not enough memory. The restore did put Homeschool Tracker back on my desktop thank God. I cleaned up files in disk cleanup, all cookies, and temp files, and history. I found out about virtual memory at 1 percent when I attempted to defrag the files since it could not defrag. So I uninstalled Microsoft Office Professional 2003 which was taking up 634 MB. I was able to defrag at that point. I tried to restore my printer again to an earlier date but cannot since the restore calendar will not go back to an earlier date since Aug.3. But I eventually figured out why I couldn’t open Homeschool Tracker, the Microsoft Net. Framework 1.1 was corrupt so I uninstalled that and reinstalled from Microsoft. After fixing the shortcut key ( perimeter error!!!) to Homeschool Tracker it now opens. Now I am unable to print!!!!!!!! I received error messages stating that the driver for printer could not be found, so I uninstalled printer driver to reinstall the driver. When I tried to reinstall I received an error message that said "msn.exe. unable to locate component. This application has failed to start because mscms.dll was not found. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem." So I found the mscms.dll file online and tried to install it, I'm not exactly sure where to save it, but I no longer get that error message but I get another one now when I try to add the printer. "Device installer error windows could not load the installer for printer. Please contact your hardware vendor for assistance." I have tried to use the Found New Hardware Wizard which appears but after searching it says driver not found. Please help me figure this out, my main concern right now is to get the device installer working so I can download the driver for my printer. I need a printer desperately to print out my homeschooling logs. I can always purchase another memory module for computer to increase memory.  I have posted another post about the mscms.dll error and am totally confused on what to do.  I have been working approximately 21 hours a day on this computer for three days trying to figure out all the error problems and I am exhausted. I am also freaking out of my mind because I desperately need this printer working. I just need to get this device driver for printer working right now. Sorry, I do not know a lot about computers but I sure am learning quickly, and need everything explained in simple detail. Any help you can give me is much appreciated. Thankyou , Marla Gossaux


----------



## marlagx

I downloaded the mscms.dll from dll. dump online, but do not know where to put it. I did a search for the mscms.dll file as was suggested in my previous post. A search in run I recieved a message "windows cannot found "mscms.dll' I did a search in files files and folders, three pop up,:
C:/WINDOWS/Software/Service pack Files
C:/WINDOWS/SoftwareDistribution/Download/851ca0947900bb8445d31485b8290a6f/sp2
C:/WINDOWS/SoftwareDistribution/Download/851ca00bb8445d41485b8290a6f/spq2fe
I'm concerned that I did not put this mscms.dll in the correct place or file during download, would you know where I should apply it to? I know it is an extension application, but I dont have a clue where it needs to go for the printer to work. Perhaps this is still causing the new error to pop up  (device installer error), I dont know, I'm totally confused. Thankyou, Marla


----------



## Tinygn0me

*slow down*

yikes calm down 

every things seems fine but i ned a few thigns before i can help

Printer named and model

also try installing windows updates

PS: i know you are new so i will explain windows...CANNOT install ANY drives other then its own products...so if its an HP or Lexsmart printer it wont istall you need the install dick or be sure it is PnP (plug and play means you plung in adn you are good to go)

ok GL please reply i will chekc this fourm later


----------



## DCIScouts

Windows actually can install many drivers for multiple different brands of printers.

As for your original problem, there are drivers available on-line at download.com or driverguide.com.  Although, I'm getting a feeling that your real problem has to do with the computer in general...  How long has it been since you re-installed Windows?


----------

